

D3, Conceptually - Lesson 2 - hazzen
http://code.hazzens.com/d3tut/lesson_2.html

======
joey_muller
Nice job of showing/hiding the source behind each chart. For me the real power
of D3 is binding it to data using APIs. I wonder who is already doing this.

~~~
modarts
To add to this, anyone using D3 as the render target in Backbone views?

~~~
pav3l
<http://vimeo.com/45558674>

~~~
modarts
Excellent find, thanks!

------
novalis
On a tangent to another one of these great lessons, I have to ask this. Does
anyone have a correct D3 world json file with the missing countries and
islands ?

~~~
oscilloscope
Be sure to use the recently released TopoJSON world map, though it doesn't
have comprehensive islands.

<http://bl.ocks.org/4180634>

TopoJSON is a variant of GeoJSON that supports shape simplification, map
coloring, cartograms and other topology-related features.

<https://github.com/mbostock/topojson>

For small geographic features like tiny islands, try the new d3.geo.tile
plugin with a high-resolution tileset.

<http://bl.ocks.org/4162068>
<https://github.com/d3/d3-plugins/tree/master/geo/tile>

TileMill can create tilesets from shapefiles and other formats. It can export
GeoJSON for D3 too.

<http://mapbox.com/tilemill/>

More examples:

<http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock> <http://bl.ocks.org/jasondavies>
<http://bl.ocks.org/tmcw>

~~~
novalis
Thank you for the links oscilloscope, jit resources. Not having Malta in there
was killing any european biz intel graph.

